# Chateau S



## gigi (Jun 23, 2013)

Bloody loved it here! Even though it is a 3 floored huge mansion, unfortunately only a few rooms have any features/furniture. But the features it does have really stand out. 
I have tried endlessly to find information on this place, people say that to protect the location but I am genuinely interested in what this place was all about, what happened, who lived here e.t.c
I had a bit of "situation" here, sure a lot of us have needed to go to the loo on a road trip... Probably have some stories to tell too!  But I'll leave it out on this report, just enjoy the pictures haha.
P.S The first image I used a 24mm tilt shift lens, it's a portrait panoramic hence being a bit more square than usual. A massive TIF file of 250mb, I look forward to printing it!!

1





2




3




4




5


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great staircase.


----------



## Neverwillchange (Jun 24, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jun 24, 2013)

Stunning!
thanks..


----------



## ZerO81 (Jun 24, 2013)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 24, 2013)

Staircase shot is a real beauty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jerm IX (Jul 1, 2013)

Love that first shot.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 1, 2013)

Lovely stuff Gina.


----------

